# MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Finery, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007



## RoseMe (Sep 24, 2007)

Here you go.....
I am definitely getting the set as the peacock and highlight shades are to die for.  The highlight shade Goldenair will be soooo much more natural looking on my skin than pure white...


Image credited to Penny in Taiwan


----------



## lara (Sep 24, 2007)

*MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Place all your Holiday 2007 swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC  or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Holiday 07 discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the various colour story threads.


----------



## Risser (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*









































*Don't hotlink these images, please.
You should upload them on other host for personal use with my watermark.*


----------



## Risser (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*





non-flash





with flash





non-flash

No swatches on skin, I will share new swatches when I get cool eye palette this weekend.

**A bad news, My cool eye palette shipping delayed. I hate typhoon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










*Don't hotlink these images, please.
You should upload them on other host for personal use with my watermark.*


----------



## ILL-BITCCCH (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Antiquitease:Royal Assets Warm eyes!!!










































warm eyes images!


----------



## cinnybuns (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Hey All,

I went on a lil shopping trip with Steph, and Zulma today at the nyc mac pro store.  Altho our beloved Adina couldn't make it we missed her tons!!!! 

This is what I got 






Excuse the brows *blushes* haven't had time recently =(


----------



## Risser (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

I am sorry. There many problems of this order, I received a wrong package yesterday. 
What's inside the package? A metallic eyes palette..., I can't believe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I sent it to MAC counter and waited for cool one coming next week.





*3 Coral Lips*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Here ya go ladies: Click em!

Sweet Sienna on my hand





Sweet Sienna in the vial





Silversmith





Uppity





queens sin and red romp on my lips (apologize for the fading- this was taken after dinner!) also have on silversmith, and uppity as liner


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Your Ladyship Pigment
Mi'Lady
Engaging
Uppity










Mi'Lady





Engaging





Uppity





I absolutely love my haul,.. sorry no close up of Your Ladyship,.. it cam eout like crap,.. I hate my camera,.. but it is the prettiest pinkie peach I have seen yet.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Went to the event tonight, here's Antiquitease pics and swatches! 

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...uitease012.jpg
My haul: Red Romp, Queen's Sin, Mi'Lady, Gold Veneer





Mi'Lady











http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...uitease048.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...uitease037.jpg
Red Romp





Queen's Sin

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4.../redswatch.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c4...goldswatch.jpg


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Sorry, no products (I bought McQueen instead!), but I have some swatches.  NC30, back of hand, outdoors (right outside the mall), flash unless otherwise stated.











Different angle.  Excuse the boniness!







No Flash





I didn't swatch Uppity properly but for those who want to know, Rubenesque looks more orange next to it.  It's a sweeeet colour, that Uppity!


----------



## paula3boys (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

I went to my first ever MAC event- Antiquitease tonight and here are some swatches from the stuff I bought (I also preordered stuff)

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/1/9/7/782926.JPG
Queen’s Sin alone

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/1/9/7/782927.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/6/1/9/7/782931.JPG
Queen’s Sin and Red Romp


http://img.makeupalley.com/6/1/9/7/782929.JPG
Antiquitease alone


http://img.makeupalley.com/6/1/9/7/782930.JPG
http://img.makeupalley.com/6/1/9/7/782932.JPG
Antiquitease and Majestic


----------



## mzmiztiza (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Here are some eyeshadow swatches from the Antiquitease line. I was able to buy these early at the release party.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/PA151780.jpg

Sweet Sienna Pigment
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/PA151777.jpg

Engaging Eyeshadow
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/PA151775.jpg

Earthly Riches Eyeshadow
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/PA151772.jpg

SilverSmith Eyeshadow
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...a/PA151770.jpg


----------



## vanessagarcia (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Here is my LOOT!






http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/d...eup/antcol.jpg


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*





Mi'Lady MES - Queen's Sin LS - Trifle LG





Queen's Sin Lipstick





Queen's Sin with Boundless 3DGlass layered on top


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Ok, after many technical difficulties, here we go!

The is the eyeshadow duos in artificial light, NW15 skin:





Mi'Lady in natural light with comparisons:










Silversmith in natural light with comparisons:





Your Ladyship Pigment in nautral light with comparisons (this was hard to capture with the camera).:

QuickFrost has a green tint.
Vanilla is more opaque.
Fairylight and Provence are way lighter and more chalky.
Shimmertime is more pink w/no reflects.





Her Fancy l/s in natural light:





Uppity vs. Bare Study Paint Pot in nautral light:


----------



## Risser (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Gals, I got my holiday palettes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quick Preview of Holiday Kits!!!

Don't hotlink these images, please.
You should upload them on other host for personal use with my watermark.





Brush Set





Eye Palette (Cool)





Lip Palette (Pink)

More swatches will posted tomorrow, maybe tonight


----------



## Risser (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Don't hotlink these images, please.
You should upload them on other host for personal use with my watermark.

Camera: Canon EOS350D / macro lens
Light: Energy saving lamps  (2 warm white & 2 cool white)





cool & metallic palette, without flash





cool eye palette, with flash





cool eye palette, without flash / white fluorescent lamp


Camera: Fujiifilm FinePix F11 / macro mode / without flash
Light: white fluorescent lamp
Skin: NC15/20
Base: UDPP


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

swatches on NW15 skin
natural light, direct sunlight:





Column 1, Right: Sketch, Earthly Riches (purple side), Idol Eyes, Family Silver (darker silver side), Sweet Lust, Engaging (pink side), Blankety lipstick, Her Fancy lipstick

Column 2, Middle: Shadowy Lady, Earthly Riches (grey side), Forgery, Family Silver (lighter silver side), Amber Lights, Engaging (gold side)

Colum 3, Left: Coppering, Mi'Lady (red side), Mi'Lady (purple side), I FORGET it was something permanent, but as you can see, it looks nothing like Mi'Lady anyway.

natural light, shade:





indoors, flash:


----------



## Judymomocoa (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Antiquitease pigments comparison swatches (NC 40, UDPP base with indoor natural light)







































Your ladyship(top) Gold stroke(L) Sweet sienna(R)





Your ladyship, Gold stroke, Sweet sienna





Your ladyship





Gold stroke





Sweet sienna


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

C40 inner wrist/arm. No base. Artificial light. No flash.  

Brassy FL (top) vs Uppity FL (bottom)

Pigments top-bottom: Coco Beach, Chocolate Brown, Gold Stroke


----------



## sdpfeiffy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

one more pic: swatches of similar pigments with Sweet Sienna r/o if interested
C40 inner wrist/arm. No base. Artificial light. No flash.

Top to Bottom: Coco, Mauvement, Subtle, Sweet Sienna, Night Light, Copperized


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Sorry for the poor quality on the lip swatch. It couldn't catch the right light no matter how many pics I took D:

I'm NC15. 

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...iteaseHaul.jpg
Please ignore the other NON MAC items.






All under UDPP. Applied with a brush.


----------



## swtginbug (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

I only picked up 3 shadows, Engaging, Family Silver and Earthly Riches.. Enjoy...

SORRY FOR THE TYPO - IT'S ENGAGING NOT ENGAGED. SORRY!


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*






]


----------



## red (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Gold Stroke & Your Ladyship (the full sizes are coming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

click on the thumbies

























these were samples given to me at the Mac store in Soho.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Guilty Kiss Lipstick topped with Elaborate l/g (Moonbathe) on NW15, natural light:


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

mac engaging & family silver mineralize eyeshadow duos on nc25 skin.


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Gold Vaneer nail polish on C3 skin tone.  Sorry I did the polish in a hurry, hence the poor  finish!


----------



## red (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Slightly better pics from the fulls which arrived today

Gold Stroke & Sweet Sienna


----------



## Colorqueen (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Here is a photo comparing these things with other products including some from other lines.  

Queens sin is one half with MiLady over it and the other half is plain.  

Macroviolet is in the shadow so it looks much darker than in real  life.  It is a darker version of Earthly Riches- if you take away the charcoal base in it, you pretty much have Earthly Riches smokey violet side.


----------



## red (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

"HER FANCY" 
it's very sheer


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Royal Assets Warm Eyes...





Royal Assets Smokey Eyes...





Royal Assets Tan Lips...





Viva Glamorous Warm Lips...


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

*L-R: smokey, warm, cool & metallics*
http://img.makeupalley.com/1/2/6/9/791040.JPG


----------



## sora (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

My first Mac Brushes =D









But i gotta say, the 266SE feels kinda rough










I love this pallete, makes a really nice gently smokey eye

Thought i'd do a comparison




although in the pan Knight Divine looks _slightly_ bluer, Kight _slightly_ silver..er
they pretty much look the same on my NC30-C3 skin


----------



## KAIA (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

[SMOKEY PALETTE]






Maid of honor, Palatial, Majestic
Rondelle, Courtly grey, Knight


[COOL PALETTE]






Medallion, Trophy pink, Shadowy lady, silverwear, modern heir, queen's jewel

**Both swatched on NC30 - NC35 skin **

HTH!


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Comparison pic of Holiday 2006, 2007 and Smoke Signals quad:


----------



## eowyn797 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Antiquitease Metallic Eyes 6 palette compared with other permanent shades (with Engaging MES Duo thrown in for some reason...) as well as a couple pictures of Engaging and Family Silver because i'm in love!

swatches on NW15 skin

Engaging & Family Silver Mineralize Eye Shadow Duos Swatched (with Star Violet *shrug*)
outdoors, indirect light, no flash




outdoors, direct sunlight, no flash





Metallic Eyes 6 (Creme Royale, Silver Fog, Stately Black, Honey Lust, Manor, Velvet Lady) compared with Contrast, Nehru, Black Tied, Club, Forgery, Engaging Mineralize Duo, Gorgeous Gold, Ricepaper, Nylon
outdoors, indirect light, no flash:




outdoors, direct sunlight, no flash:


----------



## eyebrowless (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*








Warm and Cool







Smokey and Metallic





Swatch of Metallic Palette









Eye Brush: 5





Antiquitease Pigments
Goldstroke, Your Ladyship, Sweet Sienna (T-B)


----------



## MsButterfli (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Warm Eyes Palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cool Eyes 





NC50 for reference


----------



## cleodelinda (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

Antiquitease pigment comparisons:

1. Naked, Chocolate Brown, Mauvement
2. *Your Ladyship, Gold Stroke, Sweet Sienna*
3. Jardin Aires, Sunpepper, Subtle


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*





Swatch of Tan Lips on NW25 Skin...











Warm Eyes... on NW25 Skin
Sunday Best, Retrospeck, Club
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Other 3 colors of Warm Eyes...
(Nobility, Star Violet, Showstopper


----------



## BloodMittens (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

All eyeshadows swatches done under UDPP.
NC15 Skin.





Metallic Royal Assets Eye Palette on the left.
Smokey Royal Assets Eye Palette on the right. 
All going down in order to the palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cool Royal Assets Eye Palette.




Royal Assets Pink Lip Palette on the top.
Viva Glamourous Lip Palette in Cool on the bottom.


----------



## astronaut (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

*Here's Your Ladyship pigment compared to the light side of Family Silver. The look pretty much the same except the Family Silver shade is more sheer and Your ladyship is more pigmented and opaque. Colour and glitter wise, very very similar. Sweet Sienna looks very similar to the gray shade of Family Silver from the swatches here. Is it? I don't have Sweet Sienna and didn't even look at it at the store so I'm not sure. *


----------



## nunu (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: MAC - Holiday 07 (Keepsake, Curiousitease, Antiquitease) - Oct 2007*

here are the coral lips swatches on nc 43
the first one is without the gloss (top:aristo-chic, bottom is ruling class)





this is with the gloss





queen's sin topped with clear gloss





hope this helps


----------



## lara (Nov 3, 2007)

*Antiquitease*





*Queen's Sin*





*Queen's Sin* on unlined lips.





*Blacktrack *Fluidline





*Your Ladyship* pigment





*Gold Stroke* pigment





*Sweet Sienna* pigment


----------



## lara (Nov 3, 2007)

*Finery: Plum*





Lipglass - *Contessa*
Lipstick - *Ultra Madam* (glaze)
Lipstick - *Culture Class* (frost)





*Culture Class*





*Ultra Madam*





*Contessa*





Finery bag (same for all colour sets)


----------



## nunu (Nov 4, 2007)

Finery Pink Lips Swatches on nc43:
Gentility (lipglass), blueblood (lustre) and snob appeal (frost).





from the top Blueblood (lustre) then Snob appeal (frost) the bottom one is the gloss by it self Gentility (lipglass)
with flash:





without flash:





This one is both lipsticks topped with the lipglass. same order as above.
with flash:





without flash:


----------



## seabird (Nov 4, 2007)

pink finery set and queen's sin on nc15 skin. no flash, artificial lighting.




queen's sin definitely looks redder when on lips.
(masque is from the alexander mcqueen collection)


----------



## cleodelinda (Nov 5, 2007)

Here are some more pics of the lovely Finery sets: :yummy:

Plum




Pink




Coral




Tan




From seller bongolian on Ebay. Click on the thumbnails.


----------



## Chopy (Nov 10, 2007)

Royal Assets Cool Eyes

http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?i...img3748el3.jpg

Queen´s Sin Lipstick

http://img128.imageshack.us/img128/7452/cimg3749dq7.jpg


----------



## OoflowerbudoO (Nov 10, 2007)

On left - Engaging from Antiquitease
On right - Warm eyes palette

Primer - UDPP

With flash






Without flash


----------



## magi (Nov 11, 2007)

Uppity Fluidline with 242 & 209 - mixed with Non Coformist, Royal Wink, Penned, Shade (Pix do not justice - the golden shimmer is much more gorgeous, like Haunting and Delphic for exsample)







Uppity Fluidline on lids


----------



## ichnusa (Nov 11, 2007)

*Queen's sin topped with Red Romp* (with flash).
NC15 skin.


----------



## peacelover18 (Nov 14, 2007)

Warm Pigment Set
Reflects Gold, Sunpepper, Copper Sparkle, Dazzleray, Lily White





Swatches with flash
From left, Lily White, Copper Sparkle, Dazzleray, Sunpepper, Reflects Gold on the bottom


----------



## nunu (Nov 15, 2007)

Finery Coral Lip Swatches on nc43:
Ruling class Lipstick





Ruling class Lipstick with Splendid lipgloss





Astro chick lipstick





Astro chick lipstick with splendid lipgloss


----------



## Fee (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a swatch of your ladyship pigment and the smokey eyes palette.


Attachment 4438


Attachment 4439 Attachment 4440

Hope it helps


----------



## eyebrowless (Nov 18, 2007)

Warm Pigment: 5
















Lily White, Copper Sparkle, Sunpepper, Dazzleray, Reflects Gold Glitter









Lily White, Copper Sparkle, Sunpepper, Dazzleray, Reflects Gold Glitter

Plushglass: 5























Swatches of all the Lip Sets
Sorry about the quality


----------



## red (Nov 18, 2007)

here is what it looks like on and here is the purple on the lid (over flammable paint) 

the red from Mi'Lady on lips with clear gloss





This is HER FANCY


----------



## lara (Nov 19, 2007)

*Finery: Pink Lips*





*Snob Appeal*





*Blueblood*





*Gentility*





*Snob Appeal* on unlined lips.





*Blueblood *on unlined lips.


----------



## Jayne (Nov 19, 2007)

6 Metallic Eyes : 

Rose Blanc vs Crème Royale
All that glitters vs Honey lust
Club vs Manor
Electra vs Silver Fog
Wait till dark vs Stately Black 
Smoking vs Velvet Lady 

>> clickable thumbnails <<


----------



## soaked (Nov 19, 2007)

Cool Pigments..
Helium, Softwash Grey, Naval Blue, Forest Green, Reflect Blue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





With flash:










No flash:





The pics with flash is more accurate IMO.


----------



## toxik (Nov 20, 2007)

*Finery: 3 Pink Lips*
















*Uppity Fluidline*


----------



## black_crx (Nov 23, 2007)

Her Fancy:











Metallic Eyes:


----------



## miribre (Nov 25, 2007)

Finery Plum lipstick set

Ultra Madame l/s (glaze) with Contessa l/g





Culture Class l/s (frost) 





I am NC30. Hope this helps!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 27, 2007)

*Finery: Plums
















Finery: Pinks













*


----------



## Padmita (Dec 2, 2007)

Curiousitease Warm Lipglass set:


----------



## Padmita (Dec 6, 2007)




----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 7, 2007)

Face Brushes +Eye Brushes


----------



## Chopy (Dec 13, 2007)

Cool Eyes






Finery Tan Lips






Queen´s Sin


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

all swatches are over Bare Canvas paint


----------



## knoxydoll (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## rchickos (Mar 1, 2008)

Queen's Sin l/s






Queen's Sin l/s + Red Romp l/g






Red Romp l/g






Pink Grapefruit l/g






Ornamental lustreglass






Expensive l/g






Beaux lustreglass






Bada Boom l/g


----------



## lem0n (Apr 18, 2008)

Royal Assets Palettes: 6 cool eyes & 6 metallic eyes






Upper: cool eyes
Bottom: metallic eyes





6 metallic eyes:
creme royale





honey lust





manor





silver fog





stately black





velvet lady





6 cool eyes:
medallion





trophy pink





shadowy lady





silverwear





modern heir





queen's jewel





all picture taken in daylight ^^


----------

